# what are the odds?



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

i have 5 rbp's and i was wondering what the odds were of having a male and female in my tank. these guys are to small to even assume what sex they are. so maybe when they get bigger i might have a chance of them breeding. also do they ever pair off when they are young like 3''


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

50/50


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

well i guess thats not bad. well maybe i will get lucky


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Actually, from what I've heard, its easier to tell what sex the piranha is when it is younger, when the gonads are exposed. Of course, I also learned that you would need a microscope to see them.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

hastatus said:


> 50/50

















:laugh


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

there really isnt any way to sex piranhas. altho thicker ones are females and thinner ones are males. and in most cases. the males will go for the food first during feeding time.


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

hmm intresting thanks marco.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

marco said:


> altho thicker ones are females and thinner ones are males. and in most cases. the males will go for the food first during feeding time.


 are you sure about that?

Ive never heard this before, would be interesting to see what Frank has to say about that!


----------



## GTR (Nov 15, 2004)

> the males will go for the food first during feeding time.


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit my female will beat the males ass if he trys to eat before her. Sometimes I think she will hit the area where I put the food in before I get there. Ive seen her yawn once or twice..........not that amusing to think she would be ready when I get there.


----------

